
International Proposals for Warrantless Location Surveillance to Fight Covid-19 - walterbell
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2020/05/global-contact-tracing-international-proposals-track-covid-19
======
buffaloo
Could we get an eff-approved app to use during the pandemic for this purpose
so state actors can stay out of it? I’d use an app during the pandemic to get
notice if I need to isolate. I think they have something like this in China.

